# Anyone testing on 3rd/4th March



## cherryb (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi Girls,

the threads are so busy for us ladies in waiting, I can't seem to keep up with who has tested already and who's still waiting to test.  So with that I thought I'd start a new thread so that any of us testing around the 3rd or 4th could talk to each other and lend that proverbial shoulder as the days tick ever close.

I am testing on 4th and apart from a sharp pain on day 5 and some really sore boobs nothing else to report really... fingers crossed for all of us that our news at the end of the weeks will be what we want to hear.

Lots of      to you all.

Love Cherry


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi cherry b
i had ec 17th et 19th but dont test till 6th march...........
havent got any symptons as such this time. had loads last time ..but bled on day 10 so if i can get to tues without bleeding it ll hopefully be a good sign........
have you sneakly tested yet ??
im so tempted maybe i will on tues if no sign of af!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
hope it goes well 
marzy


----------



## marigold (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi! I'm testing on the 3rd March-this is my first IVF cycle (with donor eggs) and am really nervous about testing-I've had a few AF-like pains form time to time but nothing much really-from reading previous posts on 2WW thread it appears that AF type pains and pains you can get because of Cyclogest are similar....so really don't know how to read it! I'm going to try to wait until the 3rd to test and not do it earlier....because I've been on HRT beforehand for 8 months (early onset Menopause) and am still taking Progynova (10mg per day) even with a BFN on the 3rd I still might have to wait some time for AF....
I'd love to get a few of us who are testing on or around the 3rd March to keeping each other sane...I must admit I seem to lose track of threads on FF quite quickly!

Fingers (and legs!) crossed for all of you on 2WW! 

Marigold


----------



## tink (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Cherry,Martzy & Marigold

I'm testing on the 3rd March. Very nervous. This is my first time on IVF - and hopefully my last and all of yours 

Cherry - this was such a great idea, I too was getting a bit lost on where everyone was on their 2ww.

I had AF like pains from day 1 through to day 8. Yesterday i just had a really bad sharp pain just above my groin (right side) and today just feels normal - well apart from the ultra sore boobs.

Martzy, Yesterday during my lunch break at work i commited the ultimate sin of walking into Boots and picking up a hpt kit. I had it in my hands for about 2 minutes arguing with myself if i should buy or or not. I didn't in the end. My DH keeps saying that we should just wait until the 3rd (as long as AF doesn't make an appearance by then) and see what happends. It's just so hard not doing one and by only having the one available that the hospital gave me - I can't be tempted. I really hope I'm making sense  Also if we test too early we may get a incorrect reading.

Where did you guys go for your treatment? I'm a Barts lady!


As Marigold says...fingers and legs crossed...

tink x


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi
im at derriford plymouth....
just feel this time round time is dragging!!!!!!!!
must be cos last time i was in pain..............................
hope all goes well and dont give in to temptation!!!!!!!!!
let me know how it goes
marzy


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi ya Girls,

My test date is the 4th. 
I've had loads of af like pain since transfer, I'm hoping it's the cyclogest.
I've also done a few test's too, i know it's far to early but i wanted to make sure the hcg injection was out of my system, so that i don't get a false positive and get my hopes up on test day.
Good luck to you all. 

Love
Kia.x


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi kia
have you found all ivf s the same or all different ??
you test 2 days before me...
fingers crossed
marzy


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Marzy,

Each of my cycles have been different.
I was on different stimms drugs this time round and that felt alot different.
Though this 2ww feels the same as the last one, which is why i'm so worried ( i got a bfn last time   )

Good luck  

Love
Kia.x


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

kia
well lets hope its different than last time then............
it is for me ...last time i had af pains till day 9 then stopped and day 10 af!!!
this time pain till day 4 then nowt..................
not even side effects from cyclgest which was really bad last time.........
fingers and toes crossed
marzy
xx


----------



## marigold (Dec 20, 2004)

I've got really bad AF-like pains this morning so am convinced she'll make an appearance later today....just doesn't feel like anything but AF......gutted as today is day 11...only 4 days to go.......it's going to be a very long day....I was feeling quite postive about it all up until this morning...I'm at the Chaucer clinic in Kent by the way.

Marigold x


----------



## cherryb (Jan 8, 2005)

hi girls,

so I know that there are 4 others testing with me at the end of the week.

Tink, Marzy, Marigold and Kia lets hope that all will be fine and we all get the BFP result that we all deserve.  

Marigold  here's a little protest march for you    and for all of us here's some more    and best wishes for these next few days.  

Let me know how you all get on..

and I don't really want to test yet as if I am not pg then my dream will have ended all too quickly so I think that I'll be strong and wait until Friday... although I might do a hpt at home on Friday morning so that I can prepare myself mentally for what they have to tell me when I go into the clinic.  BTW I test on Fri at 10.00 am and I am at Walsgrave CRM.

Good luck my friends
Cherryb


----------



## marigold (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks CherryB....still have AF pains but no sign yet of  ...but I can just feel her lurking......anyone else from the 3//4th March gang got AF-like pains? I know that this doesn't necessarily mean AF on way reading other threads about AF pains masquerading as embies settling in, but can't help but be pessimistic..... 

Fingers crossed for everyone though,

M


----------



## tink (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Marigold

You have A/F like pains and are worried......I now don't have any pains (apart from sore boobs) and am worried........this is a complete nightmare. 

Wish I had x-ray vision so I could see what's going on!

I think an A/F no show dance is required for us all.....

      

Followed by      

Tink x


----------



## marigold (Dec 20, 2004)

Tink,

I suppose the lesson to be learned from all this is not to assume anything about any symptons whatsoever! I've worn a path in the carpet between the lounge and the bathroom today, 'just checking' for  . DH thinks I've got a screw loose...!
Oh well, only time will tell...figure if I go to bed early AF pains might subside...
Fingers and legs crossed,

Marigold


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi everyone,am on my second week,and am due to test on friday the 4th.could not wait and done a test today(i know it is to early)but i could not help it.it was negative,i wish i never done it.now have af pains so i don't think it is a good sign.life is very cruel is'nt it. good luck to everyone who is testing this week


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Petal b,

I'm due to test on the same day as you.
I've had af like pains for a few days now so i done a hpt this morning, mine was negative too. I think we've tested far to early. Fingers crossed for that bfp on Friday.

Love 
Kia.x


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi girls 
hope you are all doing ok...
i think those of you who ve tested early.. it is too early ........................
well i do hope so cos i tested early !!! got neg................i shouldnt test till sunday but ive had no pain since last weds and last couple of days definite af pains so thought i would have bled by now.. ( i bled on tues last time) so if i can make it to weds its a good sign ok ..
no more testing girls ok...
let us all wait till weekend and then e can all. hopefully celebrate together..
take care
marzy
xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi marz and kia thanks for the replys,hope all is well.i really want to test again but am trying to hold on until friday,but it is all i think about,like everybody else.good luck everyone i am thinking of you all.still have af pains but had sharp pains on my left side in the night,god knows what that means nothing i bet


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi petal
im having pains just like you.. 1 would say 90% af pains but still no show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lets hope its the sign of bfp eh!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
keeping my fingers crossed for all us girls on this thread
marzy..
p.s dont do any more testing till test date ok gils
and BE POSITIVE..
marzy


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

done another test this morning just was sick of not knowing and it was negative  phoned the clinic and they said that they think it is a negative too.all over now


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

It's a bfn for us. af showed her ugly face yesterday  

Kia.x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

so sorry kia,a negative for me also


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

kia so sorry...
dont know what to say.
xxx
petal b..
shouldnt you wait till test day to confirm??
if your un luncky my heart goes out to you both...........
so so so sorry...
take care of yourself 
marzy
xxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

called the clinic and the nurse said that it  probably is a negative,so that did not sound good to me.but that is not the same for everyone.she even asked me did i want to book an appointment to see the doctor to talk about the next go


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

oh petal.. im so sorry

sometimes nurses can come across so un sympathetic as if all your hard work at this cycle didnt mean a damn...... im sure they dont mean to be .... they want to help you get to round 2 asap..

you need time to think.....
and then decide what your next step is.
take care 
all the best 
marzy


----------



## tink (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Girls

Firstly, big big hugs to Kia and Petal B - I'm not really sure what to say..apart from that I am thinking of you.

Everyone else..good luck for BFP's

Well, it's nearly 'D' day for me - or should I say 'P' day, really didn't think I'd get as far as this....am now getting very nervous for tomorrow, I actually feel sick with nerves.

Fingers and toes crossed

Tink


----------



## marigold (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi Tink!

Can't believe it's tomorrow we're testing-you all set for it? I'm really nervous, because it seems so wierd that after all the prep, drugs etc and the 2WW that it's all down to a 2 minute test.....have had AF pains on and off for last 4 days but no sign of actual  .

Fingers crossed for tomorrow,for everyone testing tomorrow,
Marigold


----------



## SwedenSam (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi!

Supposed to test today but DH and I have decided to do the test on friday. Hoping for a +!!!!  Was so nervous yesterday, but it feels ol today. No sign of AF yet...but all the meds can play up aswell. 

Hope for more + preggy tests! 

/SwedenSam


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

good luck for everyone testing over the next few days i will be thinking of you


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all
good luck marigold
swedensam and tink with testing tomorrow.. 
fingers crossed for bfps.
marzy


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi!!

Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck for testing day!!!! 

Also, I must just say that even if you have AF type pains, don't think it's all over, as I had terrible 'AF' pains a few days before test day, I was in tears at work, then couldn't believe that I got a BFP a few days later!!!!! 

GOOD LUCK     

Love Jules xxxxxxxxx


----------



## tink (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Marigold

Today has just gone so slow. I know what you mean about all the drugs and the waiting then it's all down to about 2 minutes....probably 2 of the longest of my life!! I haven't really had AF like pains for a good 4 days now however Monday & Tuesday I did have an aching pain just above my right grion. I was bit worried as that was the side where i had my ectopic but thankfully it seems to have gone now.

Swedensam - I take my hat off to you - I'm really not sure if I could wait any longer than I really had too, however I have no idea how I will be feeling when it's 'P' time tomorrow.

Positive vibes needed for everyone who is testing in the next couple of days

     


Fingers, legs and toes crossed

Luv

Tink x


----------



## tink (Feb 20, 2005)

Good morning everyone

Well, I did the 'P' test at 6.00am this morning as me and DH couldn't wait a moment longer......the results are in and we got a.........








We really cannot believe it.  In fact as well as doing the hospitals test and did another 2 - First Response and Clear Blue just to make sure!

At the moment both of us are still in shock  - a good kind of shock though. Our one little embie they put back has decided to stay - so happy 

Good luck to everyone who is testing today and tomorrow and in the next 2 weeks, I hope you all get the BFP's that you all deserve

Luv

Tink


----------



## marigold (Dec 20, 2004)

Tink!

Fantastic news....so pleased for you. DH and I did HPT test at 7 this morning and also got a  ....just keep looking at the test and can't believe it.....so excited!! 

best of luck to all the rest testing today and tomorrow!

Marigold xx


----------



## tink (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Marigold

What fantastic news        



marigold said:


> just keep looking at the test and can't believe it.....so excited!!


I know what you mean 

Much much luck and happiness to everyone who is testing soon 

Luv
Tink


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all
well done marigold and tink.
best wishes with pregnancy
marzy


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

i am so happy for you tink and marigold


----------



## cherryb (Jan 8, 2005)

hi girls thought that I let you know,

when I woke up this morning AF had arrived in the night with all of her belongings and from the looks of things she'll be here for a few days.

went to the clinic and got a confirmed BFN.... I'm not sure and they're not sure why this happened as we went through everything and was again told that it was a good tx cycle, 4 brilliant embies good womb lining the works.

Life can be so unkind at times and I am not sure if I can go through the mental stress of it all again.... so for now we think that this will be the end of the road and will give the clinic permission to let the other 2 embies perish.

feel absolutely cack and can't stop crying...

talk to you soon

cherryb 

petal b and marzy hope thaty it's good news for you two.


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

cherryb-sorry to hear your news and i know what you mean about the emotions i got a negative today,had tested on tuesday and got a negative then so i had a feeling it would the same today.i feel like giving up after every go(had two goes at ivf and this was my first go at iui)but i know everyone says this but give yourself time it does'nt go away(the pain)but you learn to push it a side and it gets a little bit better.i hope you feel better  soon and that you do what you feel is best for you both.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

So sorry Cheryl - sending you a big   

Jess x


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi girls
bfn for me tested fri and neg..
gutted
marzy


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

oh marzy i am so sorry.thinking of you


----------



## tink (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Marzy, Petal b, Cherry b & Kia,

Crumbs, I really don't know what to say. Somehow because we were all testing around the same time and we have all been posting here I kinda felt a connection with you all.

It's hard to put into words how I feel for you, having had a m/c and an ectopic in the past I do know what it's like for things to not go as you want them too. 

I truly believe you will all get BFP's this year, I know it's hard but please never give up, life can be horrible sometimes, but I know you will all make wonderful mums  - it will happen.

Thinking of you all

Tink x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks for your kind words and i hope everything goes well for you.


----------

